# Garden State GR Club Annual Point Show



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm going  I'll have Quiz, Shine, Capri, Fortune and Toga (little man will come along for the ride : ) All will be shown by me except for Capri who will be shown by Jamie Campbell since she will be in the same class as Fortune. I couldn't make it last year but this year I can't wait! I'll also be at Hatboro Thursday and Friday and Devon on Saturday that same weekend


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Angel_Kody said:


> Is anyone going?
> 
> Sunday, Oct. 5, 2008
> North Branch Park
> ...


We are going with 3 girls.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Geee, sounds like this would be a real education, never been to one of these before.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey and I will be in the Obedience ring, as will my father with his girls. I can't wait!!

WLR- if you have the time, definitely swing by!! All trials and shows are educational, but there's something really special about a Golden Specialty!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I do plan on going..how long does it last? 
Might even bring Julie/Videochicke along too if she doesnt have a job to shoot that day.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WLR said:


> I do plan on going..how long does it last?
> Might even bring Julie/Videochicke along too if she doesnt have a job to shoot that day.


Judging will begin at 9 AM. Obedience and Rally will be finished before 1PM and Conformation will probably end somewher between 2 and 3 PM. 
I will be there with all three of my girls in obedience and rally and helping out as I am a member of GSGRC.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the 2nd year in a row we will miss the show 
Have a GReat time everyone... Ribbons all around 
We will be at Port Chester's show the day before


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear you won't be there Karen! Are you heading to any other trials in the near future? Jersey and I will be in Hatboro Friday, Oct 3rd and Sussex Co. (can't remember the club(s) hosting the trial) the following weekend. Good luck in Port Chester!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck to all of you! Jester and I will be in the cheerleading section!! :banana:


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Good Luck Julie...
After Port Chester will be showing in APDT Rally Oct 17 & 18


----------

